# Doggy bag



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

To answer the dog transport question consult your particular airline. Ours required a soft bag capable of fitting beneath the seat but our dog stayed in my wife's lap.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> To answer the dog transport question consult your particular airline. Ours required a soft bag capable of fitting beneath the seat but our dog stayed in my wife's lap.


What a cutie!


----------

